# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nijmeegse prostaatballon beschermt darmen - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Nijmeegse prostaatballon beschermt darmen*
*Trouw -** 4 uur geleden*
NIJMEGEN (ANP) - De Nijmeegse radiotherapeut Emile van Lin heeft een ballon uitgevonden, die bij bestraling van een prostaattumor de darmen beschermt. Door het gebruik van de ballon is het aantal mannen dat *...* 
Prostaatballon beschermt darmen bij tumor RTL Nieuws
*alle 12 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

